# Northern Pike Fish Jerky



## tjohnson (Sep 9, 2011)

I had 6# of Northern Pike from fishing at the cabin last week, so I decided to try smoking them.  The fillets were pretty small, after you cut out the Y-Bones, so I decided to cut them into 3/4" x 4" pieces.

Not really sure what brine method to use, so I did 1 batch following Bearcarver's latest Trout Recipe, and the other following Alaskan Bear's Lemon Halibut Recipe.  For Bearcarvers Recipe, i used Yoshida Sauce, rather than Soy Sauce.

Since the pieces were kinda small, they ended up as "Northern Pike Jerky" rather than smoked fish.  Good for me, cuz bite size pieces and beer go great together!

Here's my story

Thanks for lookin'!!

Todd

Alaskan Bear's Lemon Halibut - The Spices                                   Bearcarver's Trout Recipe - The Spices







	

		
			
		

		
	
        
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sitting In the marinade for 4 Hours







Rinsed & Soaked in Cold Water for 1 Hour.

On Racks and into the Fridge Overnight







Into the Smoker at 120° for 1st Hour With Apple Pellets in My AMNPS

Jumped Temp up to 140° for 2nd Hour With Smoke

Jumped Temp Up to 160° for 3rd hour With Smoke

Jumped Temp Up to 180° for 4th and Final Hour - No Smoke







Out of the Smoker and Cooling

Because the Pieces were So Small, I Ended Up With "Fish Jerky"







Decisions  Decisions????

Aaaahhhhh Heck "1 of Each!"....I Win!


----------



## venture (Sep 9, 2011)

Pass me a plate.  I'd take a beer too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great Todd!!!

The pieces from my recipe are just happy to have been in the same smoker & on the same plate with the ones from Alaskan Bear's recipe!!!

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Todd,*

*A plate and a beer and I would be happy. Looks great. *

*JC*


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 9, 2011)

Both came out good, but A-Bear's lemon Halibut Recipe was a little salty for me. 

Probably because the pieces were so small.

Great little snackers with a cold beer!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like a perfect snack for football today!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 10, 2011)

looks great. it will do a great munchies with a


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks good from here Todd!

John


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 10, 2011)

When smoking fish, you gotta take into consideration, that as fish dries, the "Fishy" taste gets more intense.  Northern Pike is not very "Fishy", so the Jerky came out pretty good.  I would assume suckers or whitefish would get kinda fishy tasting

Todd


----------

